# SPS Versionsverwaltung außer Versiondog und Git



## Damnrico (15 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, gibt es derzeitig eine Versionsverwaltung Tool außer Versiondog und Git ?

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, gibt es derzeitig eine Versionsverwaltung Tool außer Versiondog und Git ?
> 
> Grüß
> Damnrico


Ja


----------



## Damnrico (15 März 2022)

Ein Name oder so würde mir sehr weiterhelfen

Grüß 
Damnrico


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Ein Name oder so würde mir sehr weiterhelfen
> 
> Grüß
> Damnrico


-Visual Studio Team Services VSTS
-Serena PVCS
-Mircosoft VSS
-Concurrent Versions System CVS
-Apache SVN
-Team Foundation Version Control TFVC
usw.....


----------



## roboticBeet (15 März 2022)

Bei LinkedIn bekomme ich in letzter Zeit häufig Werbung zu Copia angezeigt. Habe aber keine Erfahrung damit.

Scheint aber auch nur ein alternativer Aufsatz für git zu sein, der SPS Programme in ein versionierbares Format exportiert und importiert.


----------



## Damnrico (15 März 2022)

Die Werbung wurde mir auch schon mal angezeigt.
Ist im Grunde genommen wie Versiondog und unterstützt derzeitig nur Rockwell.
Die schein noch recht am Anfang zu sein und werde die weiterhin beobachten.


----------



## Stirni (15 März 2022)

Persönlich gefällt mir Git sehr.
Habe aber auch schon viel mit TortoiseSVN gearbeitet. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

-Stirni


----------



## Damnrico (16 März 2022)

Als alternative ist Git natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber ich möchte Änderungen graphisch sehen können. (Also Bausteine vergleich).

Grüß 
Damnrico


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Als alternative ist Git natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber ich möchte Änderungen graphisch sehen können. (Also Bausteine vergleich).
> 
> Grüß
> Damnrico


Um welches System geht es denn? TIA? Codesys? S7-Classic? Welche Programmiersprachen sollen dargestellt werden?


----------



## Damnrico (16 März 2022)

Automation Builder.
Alle gängige SPS Programmiersprachen (Kontaktplan (KOP), Funktionsplan (FUP) und Strukturierte Text (ST)) soll es darstellen können aber Primär FUP und ST.

Grüß
Damnrico
​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Alle gängige SPS Programmiersprachen (Kontaktplan (KOP), Funktionsplan (FUP) und Strukturierte Text (ST)) soll es darstellen können aber Primär FUP und ST.


Ob es das gibt kann ich nicht sagen auber schau dir folgendes mal an:
https://auvesy-mdt.com/de/versiondog


----------



## Damnrico (16 März 2022)

Ich wollte Alternative zu Versiondog und Git
Versiondog hab ich schon ausgetestet und hab mir die frage gestellt, ob es andere Tool gibt, die eventuell gleich oder sogar noch besser Funktionieren als Versiondog.
Leider unterstützt Versiondog Automation Builder noch nicht.

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2022)

Stimmt, du hattest versiondog ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Stirni (16 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Ich wollte Alternative zu Versiondog und Git
> Versiondog hab ich schon ausgetestet und hab mir die frage gestellt, ob es andere Tool gibt, die eventuell gleich oder sogar noch besser Funktionieren als Versiondog.
> Leider unterstützt Versiondog Automation Builder noch nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich weis jetzt nicht im Detail was du vor hast, aber wenn es um die graphische Darstellung geht:
Ich kenne Automation Builder nicht, glaube aber dass es auf CODESYS basiert. Beckhoff kenne ich sehr gut, basiert ebenfalls auf CODESYS.
Folgender Gedanke:
Daten werden mit GIT verwaltet.
Außerdem installierst du TwinCAT3 (kostenlos). Dadurch ist automatisch der TwinCAT Project Compare mit installiert. Mit GIT kannst du mit dem Befehl "git difftool" die Bausteine mit einem externen Tool vergleichen - hier nimmst du dann den TwinCAT Project Compare her.
Ob das geht weis ich nicht. Da aber beide Systeme auf CODESYS aufbauen, könnte es einen Verusch wert sein.

-Stirni


----------



## Damnrico (17 März 2022)

Du hast recht, Automation Builder basiert auf CODESYS.
Viel dank für deinen Vorschlag, ich werde es mal ausprobieren 

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## Stirni (18 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Du hast recht, Automation Builder basiert auf CODESYS.
> Viel dank für deinen Vorschlag, ich werde es mal ausprobieren
> 
> Grüß
> Damnrico


Funktioniert natürlich auch nur, wenn die einzelnen Bausteine als separate Datei abgelegt sind (so wie es bei TC der Fall ist).

-Stirni


----------



## Damnrico (30 März 2022)

Stirni schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht im Detail was du vor hast, aber wenn es um die graphische Darstellung geht:
> Ich kenne Automation Builder nicht, glaube aber dass es auf CODESYS basiert. Beckhoff kenne ich sehr gut, basiert ebenfalls auf CODESYS.
> Folgender Gedanke:
> Daten werden mit GIT verwaltet.
> ...


Hi, ich hab TwinCAT installiert aber leider ohne Project Compare bzw. ich finde die option nicht.
Kannst du mir da weiter helfen ?

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## Brro87 (30 März 2022)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten um den TwinCAT Compare zu öffnen.

Entweder im TwinCAT XAE unter dem Menü-Punkt "TwinCAT".



Über den Eintrag im Winndows-Startmenü



Oder mit dem Öffnen der EXE-Datei unter C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Components\TcProjectCompare
Oder halt über die Eingabeaufforderung bzw. Kommandozeile, usw.

Infos zur Verwendung findest du im Infosys Project Compare Tool


----------



## Damnrico (30 März 2022)

Brro87 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten um den TwinCAT Compare zu öffnen.
> 
> Entweder im TwinCAT XAE unter dem Menü-Punkt "TwinCAT".
> Anhang anzeigen 60148
> ...


Hast du eventuell ein link für mich, wo ich das runterladen kann.

Ich hab nur TwinCat 3 runtergeladen und das scheint falsch zu sein.

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2022)

Brro87 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten um den TwinCAT Compare zu öffnen.
> 
> Entweder im TwinCAT XAE unter dem Menü-Punkt "TwinCAT".
> Anhang anzeigen 60148
> ...


Das hilft @Damnrico nur leider nichts. Er hat kein TwinCAT, sondern den Automation Builder von ABB für die AC500.


----------



## Brro87 (30 März 2022)

Du musst schon genauer schreiben was du runtergeladen hast, TwinCAT 3 gibt es in verschiedene Varianten.
XAR - nur Runtime
XAE - Runtime und Entwicklungsumgebung
-> DAs XAE wäre das richtige, hier wird auch der TwinCAT Compare installiert

Schaue mal hier,..  https://www.beckhoff.com/de-ch/support/downloadfinder/software-und-tools/


----------



## Brro87 (30 März 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das hilft @Damnrico nur leider nichts. Er hat kein TwinCAT, sondern den Automation Builder von ABB für die AC500.


@oliver.tonn  Das stimmt zwar betreffend Themenstart,. jetzt fragt er aber explizit nach dem TwinCAT


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2022)

Brro87 schrieb:


> @oliver.tonn  Das stimmt zwar betreffend Themenstart,. jetzt fragt er aber explizit nach dem TwinCAT


Mea Culpa, sorry, das hab ich überlesen. Das Projekt Compare wird eigentlich standardmäßig installiert und ist dort zu finden, wo @Brro87 es geschrieben hat. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was das bringen soll. Das Automation Builder Projekt kann nicht mit TwinCAT geöffnet werden und damit auch nicht mit Projekt Compare verglichen werden.


----------



## Damnrico (30 März 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Mea Culpa, sorry, das hab ich überlesen. Das Projekt Compare wird eigentlich standardmäßig installiert und ist dort zu finden, wo @Brro87 es geschrieben hat. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was das bringen soll. Das Automation Builder Projekt kann nicht mit TwinCAT geöffnet werden und damit auch nicht mit Projekt Compare verglichen werden.


Wollte es ausprobieren, weil beide auf Codesys basiert.
Hast aber vollkommen recht, ich bräuchte ein Compare Tool fürs Automation Builder, was ich mit Git verknüpfen könnte.
Ich werde es versuchen, nochmals zu installieren, mal schauen, ob es diesmal dabei ist.

Danke für die Hilfe

Grüß
Damnrico


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Wollte es ausprobieren, weil beide auf Codesys basiert.


Tun sie, ja, aber Beckhoff nutzt als Entwicklungsumgebung Visual Studio, bzw. die Shell davon und dadurch wird es nicht funktionieren, weil die anderen eine andere Entwicklungsumgebung nutzen.


----------



## Stirni (30 März 2022)

Damnrico schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell ein link für mich, wo ich das runterladen kann.
> 
> Ich hab nur TwinCat 3 runtergeladen und das scheint falsch zu sein.
> 
> ...


Du musst die XAE installieren. Ich vermute mal dass du nur die XAR installiert hast.

-Stirni


----------



## Stirni (30 März 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Tun sie, ja, aber Beckhoff nutzt als Entwicklungsumgebung Visual Studio, bzw. die Shell davon und dadurch wird es nicht funktionieren, weil die anderen eine andere Entwicklungsumgebung nutzen.


Wie gesagt, das Ganze funktioniert auch nur, wenn Bausteine in demselbem Format als TcPou abgespeichert sind (denn so ist es bei Beckhoff)

Ob das bei ABB auch so ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, wie schon erwähnt

-Stirni


----------



## Backupmanager (11 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann noch eguide4DATA von der Firma PLUS4DATA empfehlen.

Die Software hat unteranderem ein Modul für die Versionierung.
Das Versionierungsmodul verwaltet Versionen und Revisionen, bietet Approval-Workflows, Offline-/offline-Vergleiche und vieles mehr.

Skalierbar ist das ganze auch noch.

Auch SVN oder Git sind gute alternativen, jedoch liegt der Fokus hierbei mehr auf Hochsprachen. :=)

Beste Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> ich kann noch eguide4DATA von der Firma PLUS4DATA empfehlen.


Angebracht wäre hier wohl noch der Hinweis, das du von dieser Firma stammst.


----------



## Backupmanager (11 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Angebracht wäre hier wohl noch der Hinweis, das du von dieser Firma stammst.


Danke. Werde ich beim nächsten mal tun. :=)


----------



## Simois (11 Juli 2022)

@Backupmanager: Prinzipiell durchaus interessant allerdings, und hier zitiere ich mal DeltaMikeAir aus einem anderen Beitrag:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja im Prinzip interessant. Leider gibt die Webseite nicht viele Informationen preis, welche Systeme werden unterstützt, was ist genau möglich, ein paar PDFs mit Beispielen...
> Eine Anfrage stelle ich nicht um dies zu erfahren. Das sollte schon ohne Nachfrage erkennbar sein.


----------



## Backupmanager (11 Juli 2022)

Simois schrieb:


> @Backupmanager: Prinzipiell durchaus interessant allerdings, und hier zitiere ich mal DeltaMikeAir aus einem anderen Beitrag:


Hallo Simois,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Daran arbeitet wir bereits. Jedoch sollte alles bis auf die unterstützen Systeme/Geräte dort zu finden sein....evtl. müssen wir was an der Übersicht/Navigation ändern. :=)

Welche Fragen hast du den konkret?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> Jedoch sollte alles bis auf die unterstützen Systeme/Geräte dort zu finden sein....


Ich kann auf eurer Webseite leider gar nichts aufschlussreiches finden. Keine Screenshots, Handbücher, Beispiele, Videos, Funktionen sind nur oberflächlich beschrieben, keine Details....

Mal als Anregung


----------



## Backupmanager (11 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann auf eurer Webseite leider gar nichts aufschlussreiches finden. Keine Screenshots, Handbücher, Beispiele, Videos, Funktionen sind nur oberflächlich beschrieben, keine Details....
> 
> Mal als Anregung


Hallo Mike,

vielen Dank. Wie bereits oben erwähnt haben wir euer Feedback aufgenommen und werden unsere Webseite überarbeiten. By the way....danke für euer Feedback! :=)

So lange könnt Ihr gerne telefonisch mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen oder über die Kontaktanfrage auf der Webseite. 

Wir zeigen euch gerne alle Features der Software in einer Live-Vorführung und klären dabei all eure Fragen.

Danke und Gruß :=)


----------

